# Wish My Little Guy Good Luck!!



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Remember this thread?
Delta's & Kozmo's Shameless Bragging...

Well, my little guy is racing for the District Tiger Cub championship tomorrow morning...
Send my fella some good thoughts and Karma if you can! 

If anybody deserved it this little guy does... 
I'll let you know how it turned out tomorrow night..


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Good luck tomorrow Kramer jr!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Let the wind take you and may you sail past your competition! My son and I built a car for the Pinewood Derby when he was little. I can honestly say I did a lousy job looks wise. We got there that night and there were cars that were something out of a showroom. It looked like a major car manufacturer or talented carpenter carved and decaled them. Ours looked like a guy with no skills sat down and tried his best and pretty much failed. That WAS the truth.

We won all our races. WHO'D A THUNK IT? My son still has the car 10 years + later.

Best of luck Kramer Jr.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

KozmoKramer said:


> Well, my little guy is racing for the District Tiger Cub championship tomorrow morning...
> Send my fella some good thoughts and Karma if you can!


Is he running with the Batmobile again?

Best of luck.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

Good luck, Koz & Koz Jr.!!!!


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Best of Luck Koz!!


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Good luck Lil Koz!!!!


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Give em' hell little Koz!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Good luck Kramer Jr!!!!


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Good luck and remember, teflon spray on your hubs


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Good luck Lil Koz!!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Good luck little Kozmo. Remember to have fun while you're doing it & you'll do great.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Good luck and +1 on the having fun part!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

He's sure to win if you had Izzy train him! "Mandelbaum! Mandelbaum! Mandelbaum!" 
Just be sure to wear your #1 Dad t-shirt to seal the deal;-)
Best of luck lil' K!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I see another win in his future.


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

GOOD LUCK!!!! 

My 3 boys made their own cars as well and we always came up against the kids who's parents sent their cars to Detroit for manafacturing, lol...It's about the kids~ that's what some people forget! Have fun!!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Best wishes and have fun!


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Oh I remember those days. We came in third.
Best wishes little Koz (big one too)


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Best of luck to your son brother.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

We will of course need up dates as to how he finished and who's asses he kicked.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Good luck I remember those day I still have my three pine wood derby cars. Never did that well racing but it still was a lot of fun.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Well, my fella didn't do too bad. 3rd place over all out of a field of about 65.

But a display of un-sportsmanship conduct like you've never seen in your life.
It was humiliating.

The crying, the tantrum, the pouting, the carrying-on... What a spectacle.
So my kid looks at me and says; "Dad, take it easy, it's only a race..."

So I said "you're right little buddy..."
Then I helped take the "first place" dad out of the garbage barrel I shoved him into and apologized for calling him a "filthy, no account cheat who probably bribed the judges..."
He didn't seem to receptive to my apology though...

In all seriousness it was a blast. All the families were great, and we were all so into it.
The kids loved it, the judges were and announcers were funny and really engaged the kids.
It's just one more of the many examples of why I have my kids in scouting...

*And thanks for all the good wishes & PM's folks... I really appreciate it! *


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Scouting is a great program was in it for many years. Got me Eagle in 2000.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I never made it past my third year as a cub scout, but I loved it. My son did 2 years, liked it, but didn't love it. I'm just glad he at least did the two.

Koz, you showed real sportsmanship taking that guy out of the barrell. If he isn't receptive next time to an apology, kick him in the nads and tell him I said to do it.

He has no clue who I am, so it'll be fine.

*Congratulations to that fine young man of yours!:BNANA:*


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Kilvinsky said:


> We got there that night and there were cars that were something out of a showroom. It looked like a major car manufacturer or talented carpenter carved and decaled them. Ours looked like a guy with no skills sat down and tried his best and pretty much failed. That WAS the truth.





Michele said:


> My 3 boys made their own cars as well and we always came up against the kids who's parents sent their cars to Detroit for manafacturing...


Oh you 2 aint kidding! I couldn't believe some of the cars that were there.
One of the kids from another Pack had carved his to resemble a tank that Revell couldn't have made so realistic looking.



Nuke_TRT said:


> Is he running with the Batmobile again?


Oh yeah, had too Nuke, BSA rules. All cars that are advancing have to stay with the PWD Committee Chair for that pack. (Yours truly in our case..)



LawMan3 said:


> btw koz, when's junior joining the site? ;-)


Sometimes I feel like he already has Lawman! LOL
Except of course when I'm perusing the HBT Redux... (Which of course I never do...)

He often sits on my lap when I reply to threads and he loves to play Lightening Pool & Bubbels...


Tuna said:


> Good luck and remember, teflon spray on your hubs


I never thought of that. I just used the graphite in the tube which seemed to work OK, but I'm planning for next year already and I'll use your tip. Thanks Tunes!
I couldn't believe how close the top 4 finishers avg. speed was.
In the final heat they were within .8 MPH. of each other (222.2, 222.0, 221.9, 221.4), so you can imagine there were a lot of close finishes...


LGriffin said:


> He's sure to win if you had Izzy train him! "Mandelbaum! Mandelbaum! Mandelbaum!" Just be sure to wear your #1 Dad t-shirt to seal the deal;-) Best of luck lil' K!


LOL Grif... I swear if we had a Seinfeld Only forum here it would have as many hits as the latest RTT thread...
Between you, Delta, Costanza, and me that's at least a 1,000 replies... LOL


Kilvinsky said:


> We will of course need up dates as to how he finished and who's asses he kicked.


It's funny Kil, as intense as it can get, the kids still conducted themselves as gentlemen and good sports.

There was 1 ugly moment though...
During one of the preliminary runs, the Webelos who were guarding the finish-line (they "try" to ensure no cars fly off the track) let one of the cars jump off.
It really wasn't their fault, the car just hit a kind of fluky hitch and it just sailed off the track.
Well, when it hit the ground it broke off the ass end..
The father did not look to pleased, and the kid was legitimately crushed, but to his credit, he stayed for the whole thing to cheer on his pack mate.



mikey742 said:


> Scouting is a great program was in it for many years. Got me Eagle in 2000.


WOW, that is very impressive Mikey. :thumbup:
I don't think folks who are unfamiliar with scouting are aware of the dedication and commitment it takes to achieve that rank.
I made it to First Class, only the best make it to Eagle.



Kilvinsky said:


> I never made it past my third year as a cub scout, but I loved it. My son did 2 years.


Same here Kil. 3 years Cub and 3 in BSA.
I wished i stayed in longer, but at the time sports were more important to me and I just didn't have the dedication to stick with it.
But I do have tremendous respect for those who earn Eagle.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sorry I missed the Good Luck part of this thread but a big fat

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

Lil'Koz!!


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

Congrats! I still have my PWD cars. Great memories. My father mounted one on a trouphy. Better than the actual one.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

fra444 said:


> Sorry I missed the Good Luck part of this thread but a big fat
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!
> 
> Lil'Koz!!


Same here...........Congrats!


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

Geez. You didn't pass out any tickets for speeding? LOL.

A long time ago when I was the cubmaster we had an award for every kid: best design, best paint job, most original, the cubmaster award, etc., etc., but for the kids the ones that counted were win, place, and show.

One kid won first every year and I never could get his Mom to tell me how he did it. I encouraged my sons to polish their axles (nails)(graphite helps, but wears off after the first few runs) and we tried weights in front and in the back and evenly spaced, etc.


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

GOOD LUCK GUYS! Go fast and stay to the left!!


----------



## dingbat (May 8, 2008)

Ha! I think I missed this thread because I was bussy the last couple nights helping my daughter get ready for the girl scouts Powder Puff Derby yesterday.

Glad to hear your kid did so well Koz! Congratulations! =D>

It was my daughter's first year racing pine cars and she did a great job. She designed and built her car herself with guidance from me. She even polished her axles and turned some respectable times. We had a great day racing yesterday. Sounds like you guys did too!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Way to go Dingbat! I'm glad to hear the little lady did so well and had so much fun!!


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

That's great news! KOZ! Congrats!!


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Sorry I missed the Good Luck part, but I guess you really didn't need it. Your son (any you) did absolutely awsome. 3 in 65, wow. He should be so proud and so should you. Just remember though, it's not whether you win or lose but that you got to have such a great memory. Priceless!!!!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

MSP75 said:


> Congrats! I still have my PWD cars. Great memories. My father mounted one on a trouphy. Better than the actual one.


You know something, that's a hell of a idea. I think I'll float that idea by my son, though at this point he may not want to go that route, I wish I had thought of that 10 years ago.



LongKnife56 said:


> One kid won first every year and I never could get his Mom to tell me how he did it. I encouraged my sons to polish their axles (nails)(graphite helps, but wears off after the first few runs) and we tried weights in front and in the back and evenly spaced, etc.


There's an episode of "South Park" that will explain the whole thing.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS to LIL'dingbat!!


OK dingbat you need a new name if your gonna talk about your kids! I don't feel at all comfortable calling your kid a dingbat!


----------

